# Iñaki Williams



## Ruuddil23 (29 Marzo 2017)

Nato a Bilbao il 15 giugno 1994, spagnolo di origini ghanesi, gioca nell'Athletic. Esterno d'attacco o prima punta, ha fatto 37 gol in 94 presenze (credo siano statistiche solo del campionato spagnolo senza le coppe). Se ne parla in tema Juve nel caso perdessero Dybala, probabilmente costa un sacco di soldi (forse però meno di Mbappé), ma io uno sgarbo ai bianconeri per lui lo gradirei moltissimo, è un giocatore per cui stravedo e nel 4-3-3 di Montella ci starebbe alla grande.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2017)

Ho la maglietta di quando portava il 15, fantastico, lo adoro.


Ma non penso diventerà mai un top.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho la maglietta di quando portava il 15, fantastico, lo adoro.
> 
> 
> *Ma non penso diventerà mai un top*.



Probabilmente no, ma al momento sarebbe utilissimo per il Milan. Sarebbe da valutare in rapporto al prezzo ma io lo preferirei sia a Deulofeu che a Keita. Certamente Mirabelli l'avrà già valutato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente no, ma al momento sarebbe utilissimo per il Milan. Sarebbe da valutare in rapporto al prezzo ma io lo preferirei sia a Deulofeu che a Keita. Certamente Mirabelli l'avrà già valutato.



Si ma a destra siamo coperti, ci serve gente di là


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Marzo 2017)

In realtà nella prima squadra del Bilbao ha fatto 22 reti e 14 assist in 101 partite, sicuramente non numeri da fenomeno per un attacante nella Liga ma anche a me piace molto Iñaki, lo vedo come un ragazzo di grande potenzialità e sembra di avere la testa a posto, potrebbe essere un investimento intelligente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In realtà nella prima squadra del Bilbao ha fatto 22 reti e 14 assist in 101 partite, sicuramente non numeri da fenomeno per un attacante nella Liga ma anche a me piace molto Iñaki, lo vedo come un ragazzo di grande potenzialità e sembra di avere la testa a posto, potrebbe essere un investimento intelligente.



Hai ragione, il dato si riferisce alle partite da professionista (solo campionati). Sono numeri alla Niang, diciamo così, quindi anche criticabili, pur trattandosi di ali per giunta di classe 94. Sono giocatori molto diversi però, Inaki è un'ala pura mentre Niang per me è una punta centrale che gioca fuori ruolo, ma soprattutto il basco come dici tu ha la testa a posto, cosa fondamentale. Per quel che riguarda i dati sul numero di gol, personalmente li prendo sempre con le pinze, basti vedere attualmente un Mandzukic o un Petagna quanto sono importanti nelle loro squadre segnando poco o nulla, uno da esterno e l'altro da centravanti


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Marzo 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, il dato si riferisce alle partite da professionista (solo campionati). Sono numeri alla Niang, diciamo così, quindi anche criticabili, pur trattandosi di ali per giunta di classe 94. Sono giocatori molto diversi però, Inaki è un'ala pura mentre Niang per me è una punta centrale che gioca fuori ruolo, ma soprattutto il basco come dici tu ha la testa a posto, cosa fondamentale. Per quel che riguarda i dati sul numero di gol, personalmente li prendo sempre con le pinze, basti vedere attualmente un Mandzukic o un Petagna quanto sono importanti nelle loro squadre segnando poco o nulla, uno da esterno e l'altro da centravanti



Condivido, un punto importante sarebbe la valutazione che fa l'Athletic, io avevo sentito di una clausola di 40 mln di euri, un numero che onestamente mi sembra troppo, a quel punto ritengo meglio puntare su uno come Dolberg, un giocatore diverso ma con una relazione età/costo/rendimento/potenzialità molto alta.


----------

